# New Day-Vol 1, Track Plan Ideas



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Some of you may remember this from a few weeks ago?

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/9/postid/78172/view/topic/Default.aspx


My Wife insisted I move the RR to a much better location in the yard! 


So I finally got around to doing a quick inventory of what I have in the barn and on the ground...


*Bender* 

Train-Li

*Switches*

10' Wide Aristo-Craft 

3-Right 
3-Left

LGB-Wide Radius-same as above

1-Right

R1 Aristo-Craft

5-Right
5-Left

*CrossOver * 

1-19.5 Aristo-Craft
1-22.5 LGB

*Re-railers*

3 Aristo-Craft

*Straight Track*

23- 60" Aristo-Craft
17- 48"
10- 48" LGB
2 - 36" Aristo-Craft
9 - 24"
14- R1000 LGB

*Curves*

26- Wide Radius (each section appox. 20" long Aristo-Craft)
29- Med Curves (each section appox. 16" long Aristo-Craft)
19- R1100 LGB


I plan to bend all track to fit my needs. 


*The space I have avail is nearly pie shaped, all values appox:*

60' x 10' x 71' x 39'










*For further review:*





































*My Preferences:*

Roundy Rounds with some simple switching. I'd "like" a tunnel between the two trees in the center of the area for a visual block. Multiple individual loops that would allow running multi-trains w/o crashing-at least 3, and they could interchange if necessary. Outside loop with broad curves for bigger locos (American, Connie, Mogul, K/Meyer), smaller curves on inside loops for small locos (Climax, Shay, LGB). I'd like to utilize the crossovers. Would even consider an Over and Under figure 8 with the tunnel. Plan to keep most track on same grade. 

Thought of a run-around near point (10') around those trees near House Number Sign as seen above. Not against using R1 switches for yard. Most visual breaks will be provided by small plantings.

Hope to do late 1800-Early 1900's, Appalachia, maybe coal, lumber or both. Rolling stock will determine most of that, see below. Plan some simple buildings and scenery, nothing too elaborate. Small Homestead or two, Small Town-Early American (Depot/PO, gen store, blacksmith, Church, mill-Much like Walnut Grove in Little House on the Prairie)...

Industries could be outside of realm....on interchange....trains just passing through with loads? 

Passenger Service will be limited. 

I prefer the look of Body Mount KD #1 Couplers and Link & Pins as well. (kids stock to receive H&L)

My Roster Includes:

Bachmann American 4-4-0
Bachmann Porter 0-4-0 Saddle-tank
Bachmann Climax #6
Bachmann Annie w/ Banta Cab
Bachmann Rail-Truck
Bachmann 45 Tonner

LGB 0-4-0Porter Saddle-tank
LGB 0-4-0 Columbus
LGB SVR Switcher (diesel)
LGB 0-4-0 Euro Lok

3- HLW Mack 

11-HLW Flats 
1 -Bachmann Logging Flat 
1 -Bachmann Wood Side Gon-Sound car for LGB Switcher
3- Delton Wood Hoppers 
1- LGB Wood Box Car
1- Bachmann Tank (BH)
1- LGB Tank Conoco
3- Bachmann 3 Bay Hopper 
1- Bachmann Caboose 2 truck
5- HLW minis
3- Bachmann Side Dump Ore 





cale


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

here is a link to how I started just over 2 years ago....this new area will be a move and rebuild 

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=6875


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

As long as all the wide radius switches are out you should install the new frogs. later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Cale, the first thing is what minimum diameter are you going to design to? Looking at your roster, you do not have any large locos. 

So, while it might not look as good, you could run tighter curves and get more running room in. 

Also, make 3 loops with some smart connectors between them that make it into one large 3 times around, or breaks up into 3 independent loops. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 02/09/2009 7:35 PM
Cale, the first thing is what minimum diameter are you going to design to? Looking at your roster, you do not have any large locos. 

So, while it might not look as good, you could run tighter curves and get more running room in. 

Also, make 3 loops with some smart connectors between them that make it into one large 3 times around, or breaks up into 3 independent loops. 

Regards, Greg







Dear Greg.... uhhh.... 3 independant loops.... need direction here... give me a point on your site yes??? 

I am still fighting with my LGB starter that requires basics (DC)...... I am thinking short term "switcher" loco duty for my xmas loco servicing a Hudson and or Triplex... (DCS) which would rule the mainline... the LGB would be the switching loco.... (most important job) Would not run mainline. 


DCS VS DC in a nutshell and at the same time... I am trying to work my math... Input, I know that you have. 

(I promise to send you a pic of the Hudson.... DCS version  )


thanks

gg


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks all! 
I did make a correction above, I left out the fact I own a Train-Li Bender, so the curve size will be according to needs, though I'm not above using the smaller diameter on the inside loops. 

cale


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Bigger the diameter the better off you are, even with small locos.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Cale, 
I see future expansion too. A simple thing (relatively) to jump over the lawn someplace along the 39' stretch alongside the house it seems? Although the photos aren't quite conclusive about that. 

Regardless, doing some quick math you've got approx 360 feet of track currently not counting switches. Just getting around the perimeter depending on the final radius of the curves will take about 180 ft of track. As was said befroe I'd lean towards large radius on teh outside "main loop". Then add in some smaller loops in the corners of the triangle. 

Chas


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

...following are some shots I got off today after playing around with the 1/2" PVC....

All below are just place holders, I'll dig trench and set to grade soon, but this gave me an idea of what I was looking at!










Outter Loop, appears to be about 130+'

Above is shot from Bonus Room Window above garage.

Again from Bonus Room, but a little to the Left:










2 Loops Later.










Big Outter Loop, 2 inside figure 8's...



Here is a shot from the boys bedroom.










and for reference, the big wheel has not moved.










I think I can get all loops connected, through switching and X-Overs...The loop around the Magnolia is about 100'+ and the other appears to be 120'+...hope I have enough track!

cale

Comments? Remarks? Ideas?


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

WOW.... 

That is all I can say. 

You will trench and lay yes? Or are you building a grade level ladder system? 


gg


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Trench and fill along with 1/2" Ele PVC for sub-roadbed, as I did before....All Battery and RCS 

first try:
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=6875


----------

